# Fire bellied toad questions



## GATORS (Mar 2, 2005)

Im thinking of getting a couple fire bellied toads but I have some questions first. How many would be comfortable in a 20g long aquarium? How should I heat the aquarium? I was thinking of doing either 1/2 and 1/2 or 1/3 or 3/4 water and land. How much water should I put in there and do I need a filter for it? For the land part would gravel on the bottom layer and some eco earth on the top be good?

thanks,
steve


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

i think 3 or 4 FBTs would be fine and 1/2 land sounds good. It would be a good idea to get yourself a submersble filter someting like a DUETTO multi filter. i recommend this filter because you can but it on its side and use it to make sort of a waterfall anymore questions just ask. these little guys are great and fun to watch. good luck to you


----------



## GATORS (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I set up the tank last night and I really like how it turned out. I got a filter and like you said its creating a little waterfall. The water is a little cloudy because I guess I didnt clean the gravel to well. Can I go ahead and get the toads or do I need to wait untill the water clears up?

thanks,
steve


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

i think you might want to wait maybe a day. you should be fine, though. and make sure the gravel is sloped to create a beach type area. thats pretty much it. anymore questions feel free to post or pm me

again good luck


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

I've found the key to keeping frogs in a semi-aquatic environment is to treat the water as if you were keeping fish. Always dechlorinate the water or they will die from the chloramines just like a fish would.

In addition, fire bellied toads can eventually poison their own water with their own toxic secretions, so partial water changes are necessary.

I see pet stores like Pet Smart killing dozens of these frogs by making them share a single water dish. If the frog looks sick in the store, (overly skinny, wrong color, etc.) don't buy it, the store probably already killed it.


----------



## GATORS (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys. I ended up using a spare 10g because I found that my 20L had a crack on the bottom and it started leaking. So this gave me a chance to wash the gravel again and this time the water was clear. I got two fire bellied toads. I dont think they were feeding them to well at the pet store because they looked a little skinny but after they settleld in a little bit I fed them some crickets and they ate them right away. They both ate about 3 crickets each. How often and how much should I feed them? These things are great very active and very cool to watch them eat. Here are some pics of them and the tank. These were taken with my camera phone so sorry for the size and quality.

full tank shot:









left side with the filter:









right side with the land area:









shot of one of the FBT's:









and another one of the FBT:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

Beautiful.









I fed my frogs about every other day, but I'm sure they will eay daily. It's good to powder their crickets and worms with calcium and vitamin supplements every once in a while and gut-loading the crickets before feeding them is also very good for your frogs.

Don't bother trying to keep anything else with them. My fire bellied toad killed his bullfrog tankmate. The fire bellied toad either poisoned the water or the bullfrog tried to eat him and then got poisoned.


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

well when i had my FBTs. i had two of them with 2 large rocks in the middle and gravel sloped around the rocks and created sort of a biotype. i had 2 FBTs, 1 fire bellied newt, a crab,and 4 bleeding heart tetras. im not sure if that was a good idea but they lasted for a very long time and it looked great.


----------



## GATORS (Mar 2, 2005)

Just thought I would give you guys an update on them. They both are eating fine I feed them every two days about 3-4 each. They both are a lot more active too now. Also one other thing the other morning I kept hearing a squeak or chirp kind of thing and I just thought it was a bird outside but it kept doing it and I realized it was coming from the fb tank. I went over to look and I saw that they were doin it! So im asuming they are a pair now. They are loud to because all night for the past week or so thats all I hear. What are chances that I will get some eggs?

thanks,
steve


----------

